# Old Style Electric Sleeve Hitch Modification



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I use the electric sleeve hitch on my GT-5000. The other day I figured out a way to hook it up so that when I'm mowing and pulling the trailer at the same time the sleeve hitch will stay level even if I'm raising or lowering the mower. Sam Samsram


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

tell us how, tell us how......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

And some pictures to


----------

